# New Orleans



## OhioSailor (May 10, 2008)

Would like to sail in New Orleans first week of November. Any suggestions?


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Try southernyachtclub.com, see what they have for races going on, and try to get a crew ride. Also google the New Orleans Yacht Club, same deal. If you can get the name of a fleet chairman or sailing director, you might get a ride. Or if desperate, just see what's going on, hang on the dock beforehand you may get lucky.

On the pay-for side, you could sign up for a lesson or a private charter at Murrayyachtsales.com (full disclosure--I teach there sometimes). They have both lessons and charters on B'teau First 7.5s.

Good luck and enjoy your visit.


----------

